# General Sams



## BlackBeast (Nov 12, 2009)

Me and some buddies are going to General Sams Saturday if anyone wants to join.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

I may join you guys, hows it out there, never been there.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

It's a pretty good place to ride.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

If they have gotten some rain!


----------



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

They have been gettin rain this evening and some tomorrow! i hope to meet some of u guys out there i have never been there either but i heard its alot of fun if it rains


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yep...if it rains it's a blast. If it's dry it is a dust pit.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Used to bring the CJ out there...never been on a fourwheeler though. It was a blast to get a few jeeps together...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

a couple more hours yall could be at river run !!!!!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just a couple ?? LOL.
General Sams is right in our backyard.Kinda like River Run is for you.
An hour drive from us.


----------



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

If any of yall come out there i will have my mimb shirt on!!


----------



## BlackBeast (Nov 12, 2009)

walker said:


> a couple more hours yall could be at river run !!!!!


True but then we lose two hours of muddin!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Hack if you guys just go a couple more hours you could be here and ride the Roxbury trails with us on sunday.


----------



## BlackBeast (Nov 12, 2009)

Well we had a great day of riding my buddy 07limegreenbrute got second in the mud drags (lost by .04 seconds)


----------

